# Fav. D*Tivo Scripts not in Zipper?



## rahlquist (Jul 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any favorite scripts that work for the D*Tivo boxes that arent included in the default zipper install?

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Hackman.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bufferhack, sonoshift


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mfs_ftp .... oh wait, I can't say that here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Uh, Hackman is included in rbautch's script the last time I checked.



> mfs_ftp .... oh wait, I can't say that here.


You can say it all you want. You just can't include it without feeling Riley's wrath.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Uh, Hackman is included in rbautch's script the last time I checked.
> 
> You can say it all you want. You just can't include it without feeling Riley's wrath.


Not in the defauft zipper install.


----------



## ChadTower (Aug 24, 2005)

Just trying to piece togther all of the variables here... is the Zipper for Series 1, 2, or both?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ChadTower said:


> Just trying to piece togther all of the variables here... is the Zipper for Series 1, 2, or both?


From the Zipper Wiki.


----------

